# BK Rail



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I was offered some EZ track and a few DC locos and wagons at a cheap price, that started it, I set it up in the back of my Toyota ute (8' X 6') and had a ball, trouble was I couldn't use my ute .
That's when I decided to build a "shed railway", it had to fit into what I had without blocking access to shelve etc.
This is what I came up with.
Exit the rear of a shelf.










Travel towards the back of the shed, leaving the pigeon holes free.










Then around the end of the shelves.










Down the back straight past the timber rack.










Another turn and up towards the turnaround.










It does a 180 here and leaves room for a bit of parking in the centre. 



















from there it's back across the rear wall and a run up the opposite side of the first set of shelves.



















Then into the tunnel where we started.










All this is 4' 6" above the concrete floor, hence the fence on the curves.










BK


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is super cool, you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like all of your little steam engines....very cool stuff.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is awesome looking


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres a few nice toys there, very jealous!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey BK need a grandson ? its only 12 hour drive


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Now thats being creative:thumbsup:

Awesome setup you have. It gets you running trains, and thats all that matters


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BK,

That's fabulous! Great fun in the shed / man-cave! You've got an impressive collection of live steamers / tractors. You should get in on the action in this Live Steam thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15023

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto on the Steamer collection you have.:thumbsup:

What you need as I see it, is another shed, just for the trains. And the Steam collection.

It must be a chore to get to things in there.

You set it up in the back of a Toyota ute (8' X 6')!:thumbsup:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback, I was quite happy with the set up until I bought a couple of bigger locos .
The 6 wheelers handled the 18"r OK, but they constantly kicked the first wagon off the track on most corners ( and there are 6 of them) so that track is no more.
I'm keeping the basic design but using 28 & 33 for the major curves.
The new layout will have the bigger engines and longer wagons running on an outside loop and the smaller ones winding around the inside, I'll post some pics later.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Well a start has been made.



















I put a tin wall up to hide some of the "crud", it will make a better background for photos too.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I love the guard rails the you had put up to keep the trains off of the floor. Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm into using what I have, the guard rails are an old bird cage cut up.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

This is all I have left  enough for 3 lengths.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I firmly believe that no matter where you are on your property, a model railroad should always be nearby to keep you entertained.

Nice layout -- got one in the bathroom yet??


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

A bit more down near the timber rack, it's about 4 times wider then the old one so now I've got a bit of a marshalling yard.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

BK R said:


> A bit more down near the timber rack, it's about 4 times wider then the old one so now I've got a bit of a marshalling yard.


i see you have right idea when in man cave Bundy & ice or is it ice tea 

layout look better every time i look :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Bundy is 'orrible stuff! It still haunts me after 10 years. haha

XXXX Gold on the other hand... :thumbsup:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

It is rum, but not Bundy, home brew and Pepsi Max, I gave up trying to make it taste like Bundy years ago, I quite like it, so do my son in laws, my mates and any other assorted visitors.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I knew I had a photo somewhere, set up on the back of the ute.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

hey at lease you will never be board when you go to the inlaws or the wife goes shopping


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

A bit more down, I'm drilling under the points so I can run the wires beneath the layout and have the switches together on the front.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I made a few of these to screw up under the layout for the switches.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Bridging the gap.










It's far from finished but I've run trains on it, no more derailments on the wider radius track.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is outstanding.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Got some timber on it.



















Then some paint and a few fences.










And some trains.




















It works well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a nice long consist! :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

BK well i was cleaning up today i found one of my lost steamy 
i think i got it when i was 10 so i thinks its about 40 years old ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mXMzdtaIMY


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks good Yak, Wilesco D6, oscilator.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

BK R said:


> Looks good Yak, Wilesco D6, oscilator.


glad you know
i look for a name before all i could see is made in Germany 

i thought you know my looking thanks BK


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

At the moment I'm replacing the black track (steel) with the grey ns, it didn't seem to worry the locos at first, but after all that rain and a few humid days the trains are baulking on the steel track so it's gotta go.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

All grey track now and 2 mainlines with minimum 28"r and a couple of crossovers.



















Two tracks over the "bridge"










The big turnaround takes you into the "yard", it and the curves in the yard are 18r










So does this turnout.










The yard is still the same, just all grey base now.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Where in the world did you get all those model steam engines. Those look fun to build.


----------

